# Light Merge In Light



## AmbarDhara (Mar 10, 2008)

*Light Merge in Light:*

Light is everywhere, even in the darkness. Iness stops us from recognizing its existance. Guru Ji tells us: 'O mind you are the embodiment of Divine Light'.
It is the Light of Consciousness. When light merges with light, It shines, one becomes immortal. It liberates one from the cycle of birth and death. The light goes on shinning continously and a point comes where the Radience of Light even disentigrate the body made of flesh and blood, like it happened to Guru Nanak Dev Ji and Guru Gobind Singh Ji. I sacrifice myself to Guru Ji again and again.

Aisay Gur Ko Bal Bal jaaeeay.




Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi
ANG 656/657
SGGS JI
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 
ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:​ 

ਜਬ ਦੇਖਾ ਤਬ ਗਾਵਾ ॥ 
jab dhaekhaa thab gaavaa ||
When I see Him, I sing His Praises.​ 

ਤਉ ਜਨ ਧੀਰਜੁ ਪਾਵਾ ॥੧॥ 
tho jan dhheeraj paavaa ||1||
Then I, his humble servant, become patient. ||1||​ 

ਨਾਦਿ ਸਮਾਇਲੋ ਰੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਭੇਟਿਲੇ ਦੇਵਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
naadh samaaeilo rae sathigur bhaettilae dhaevaa ||1|| rehaao ||
Meeting the Divine True Guru, I merge into the sound current of the Naad. ||1||Pause||​ 

ਜਹ ਝਿਲਿ ਮਿਲਿ ਕਾਰੁ ਦਿਸੰਤਾ ॥ 
jeh jhil mil kaar dhisanthaa ||
Where the dazzling white light is seen,​ 

ਤਹ ਅਨਹਦ ਸਬਦ ਬਜੰਤਾ ॥ 
theh anehadh sabadh bajanthaa ||
there the unstruck sound current of the Shabad resounds.​ 

ਜੋਤੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਸਮਾਨੀ ॥ 
jothee joth samaanee ||
One's light merges in the Light;​ 

ਮੈ ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਜਾਨੀ ॥੨॥ 
mai gur parasaadhee jaanee ||2||
by Guru's Grace, I know this. ||2||​ 

ਰਤਨ ਕਮਲ ਕੋਠਰੀ ॥ 
rathan kamal kotharee ||
The jewels are in the treasure chamber of the heart-lotus.​ 

ਚਮਕਾਰ ਬੀਜੁਲ ਤਹੀ ॥ 
chamakaar beejul thehee ||
They sparkle and glitter like lightning.​ 

ਨੇਰੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਦੂਰਿ ॥ 
naerai naahee dhoor ||
The Lord is near at hand, not far away.​ 

ਨਿਜ ਆਤਮੈ ਰਹਿਆ ਭਰਪੂਰਿ ॥੩॥ 
nij aathamai rehiaa bharapoor ||3||
He is totally permeating and pervading in my soul. ||3||​ 

ਜਹ ਅਨਹਤ ਸੂਰ ਉਜ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਰਾ ॥ 
jeh anehath soor oujyaaraa ||
Where the light of the undying sun shines,​ 

ਤਹ ਦੀਪਕ ਜਲੈ ਛੰਛਾਰਾ ॥ 
theh dheepak jalai shhanshhaaraa ||
the light of burning lamps seems insignificant.​ 

ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਜਾਨਿਆ ॥ 
gur parasaadhee jaaniaa ||
By Guru's Grace, I know this.​ 

ਜਨੁ ਨਾਮਾ ਸਹਜ ਸਮਾਨਿਆ ॥੪॥੧॥ 
jan naamaa sehaj samaaniaa ||4||1||
Servant Naam Dayv is absorbed in the Celestial Lord. ||4||1||​ 
Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan
Gurbani har alakh lakhiayaa
Gurbani Gavo Bhaee
charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 10, 2008)

*One's cruel and violent instincts and egotism depart, and skepticism and sorrow are taken away.* 


* ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ 
sireeraag mehalaa 1 ||
Siree Raag, First Mehl:


  ਇਕੁ ਤਿਲੁ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਵੀਸਰੈ ਰੋਗੁ ਵਡਾ ਮਨ ਮਾਹਿ ॥ 
eik thil piaaraa veesarai rog vaddaa man maahi ||
Forgetting the Beloved, even for a moment, the mind is afflicted with terrible diseases.


  ਕਿਉ ਦਰਗਹ ਪਤਿ ਪਾਈਐ ਜਾ ਹਰਿ ਨ ਵਸੈ ਮਨ ਮਾਹਿ ॥ 
kio dharageh path paaeeai jaa har n vasai man maahi ||
How can honor be attained in His Court, if the Lord does not dwell in the mind?


 ਗੁਰਿ ਮਿਲਿਐ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਅਗਨਿ ਮਰੈ ਗੁਣ ਮਾਹਿ ॥੧॥ 
gur miliai sukh paaeeai agan marai gun maahi ||1||
Meeting with the Guru, peace is found. The fire is extinguished in His Glorious Praises. ||1||


 ਮਨ ਰੇ ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਸਾਰਿ ॥ 
man rae ahinis har gun saar ||
O mind, enshrine the Praises of the Lord, day and night.


ਜਿਨ ਖਿਨੁ ਪਲੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਵੀਸਰੈ ਤੇ ਜਨ ਵਿਰਲੇ ਸੰਸਾਰਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
jin khin pal naam n veesarai thae jan viralae sansaar ||1|| rehaao ||
One who does not forget the Naam, for a moment or even an instant-how rare is such a person in this world! ||1||Pause||


 ਜੋਤੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਮਿਲਾਈਐ ਸੁਰਤੀ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ॥ 
jothee joth milaaeeai surathee surath sanjog ||
When one's light merges into the Light, and one's intuitive consciousness is joined with the Intuitive Consciousness,

 ਹਿੰਸਾ ਹਉਮੈ ਗਤੁ ਗਏ ਨਾਹੀ ਸਹਸਾ ਸੋਗੁ ॥ 
hinsaa houmai gath geae naahee sehasaa sog ||
then one's cruel and violent instincts and egotism depart, and skepticism and sorrow are taken away.


 ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਜਿਸੁ ਹਰਿ ਮਨਿ ਵਸੈ ਤਿਸੁ ਮੇਲੇ ਗੁਰੁ ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ॥੨॥ 
guramukh jis har man vasai this maelae gur sanjog ||2||
The Lord abides within the mind of the Gurmukh, who merges in the Lord's Union, through the Guru. ||2||*


----------

